# BARF/ Raw Feeding Louisville



## Maximus's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey guys newbie here, and considering switching to the raw diet. I have read a lot of the forums and I think this diet will help my pup live a healthier longer life, even though I think TOTW is a good food. Just wondering if anybody in the Louisville Ky area that feeds raw might have some coop and other recommendations for getting the food thanks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDNALA (Feb 20, 2014)

My dog doesn't want to eat her dry food anymore . I might switch to a raw diet too . Just need more info too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maximus's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

GSDNALA said:


> My dog doesn't want to eat her dry food anymore . I might switch to a raw diet too . Just need more info too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I'm in the same boat as you hopefully someone will chime in.


Sent from the Dog Park


----------



## nicky (Jan 12, 2014)

I just starting feeding raw too so I am by no means an expert. Here is some suggestions I got in a thread I had. 


"I would try joining the yahoo raw feed or carnivore groups again and then post a message looking for suppliers....people are friendly and will help.

This Yahoo group provides a supplier list. Link below.

Yahoo Groups

Good luck on pursuing your new diet for your pooch."



Have you checked out Lauri's (member of this forum) website? It's very helpful.

Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch

Another one I found helpful is:

Raw Fed Dogs

The Yahoo group takes a couple of days for the approval to go through before you're a member. If you join that group be sure to read through the archives before asking questions, the moderators there are not very friendly to newcomers asking questions that have been previously covered.

Are you on Facebook? There's a couple groups on there also, search the raw feeding community and raw fed dogs.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

We are in week 2 of raw. So I probably have more questions than answers...


----------



## Maximus's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah, I have read Lauris page about, it was actually the "win me over" and has a lot of good info. I was just curious if anyone knew of any suppliers near Louisville. 

Thanks for the link to the yahoo page. I will definitely try that out and hopefully find some food at a discount. 

I realize their are a billion topics on here about actual raw feeding, I'm not trying to beat a dead horse lol. I use the search function 

Sent from the Dog Park


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

MyPetCarnivore has some drop spots in KY and they also do Indiana, Ohio, Tennessee and other midwest places. Not sure which is your closest drop point, but it's worth checking out!

https://www.mypetcarnivore.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=129&Itemid=149


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Contact Lisa @ [email protected] about purchasing raw. The next delivery date is next Sunday. I live in the Louisville area. PM me for more information.


----------

